# Changer l'icône par défaut d'imprimante



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour!
Cela fait quelque temps que je cherche une réponse à ma question en titre :sleep:. C'est tout petit, mais ça m'ennuie quand même. Pas d'idée?


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2011)

Hello.

Et en allant dans Bibliothèque / Printers, non ?

Chez moi c'est là qu'elle se trouve


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

Non, quand je remplace l'icône à cet endroit, ça n'a aucun effet quand elle apparaît dans le dock. Un vrai casse-tête.


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2011)

Dans ce cas faut changer l'icône de l'appli dans les resources.
Clic droit sur l'imprimante / afficher le contenu du paquet / Contents / Resources
et modifier le fichier .icns


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

Ça fonctionne une demi-seconde quand l'imprimante se lance, mais tout de suite après elle est remplacée par l'icône par défaut...


----------



## peufnco (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, as tu trouvé une solution à ton problème? je me suis mis dans la tête de changer cet icone coute que coute et je deviens fou !

merci


----------

